# Road trip!!!!!



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Headed to pick up newest member to the herd
Ibga reg
Polled boer doe
4 year old
3 hour round trip!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have a safe drive! She's a cute doe! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Headed home now .

She being quiet 
Nice built
She is a twin 
Had triplets in nov.
Week in her own pen than breed her
And hope she has polled kids


----------

